# Shooting Outdoors During Cold/snowy Winter.



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

I live in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan, USA. Winters are loooong and cold. We get 200-300 inches of snow. I have set up an indoor (basement) catch box and we've going at it with the kids shooting 8 and 10 mm plastic beads. It is fun, but we would like to go outside and shoot steel balls. I have thera band gold on mine, The kids theraband red on theirs. So my question is: anybody has experience shooting outside during cold winters? How will the therabands hold to it? Any advantage in going to theraband tubes? Thanks in advance.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The thera gold performs in the cold. It helps to place it inside your coat when not shooting.Tubes for me do not perform well in the cold.I believe it has to do with the air space inside. I get erratic performance .


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

I was stationed at Kincheloe AFB for 6 yrs and left the year before it closed. My pocketrocket shot very bad and my bands broke easily.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It has been my experience that flats shoot better in cold weather than tubes. With each though the thinner the rubber the better it shoots in cold weather. Keep the slingshot next to your body heat untill you are ready to shoot. The warmer a slingshot is the faster it shoots. -- Tex


----------



## drfrancov (Sep 29, 2012)

Good to hear that guys. I'll let you know how my Gold Therabands do when it snows here.


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

I like winter shooting better, but in Vegas its usually not as cold as other states.just drawing it a few times warms the bands up from what I remember


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I like to shoot in the snow, because i exactly see where my steelball is landing,
i shoot thera band gold and have no problems in winter time,
only cold fingers after a while but i use hand warmer !!


----------

